# Oceans 22 versus Anderson



## Seaport104 (Nov 9, 2016)

Hello All,

Trying to decide on which HGVC property in Myrtle Beach. 

Would appreciate any feedback on Oceans 22 and Anderson.

Confirmed with Oceans 22 that guests staying there have free admission to a Wild Water & Wheels Water Park, a local water park. 

Any similar perks at Anderson?  For a family with young kids (5-12 years old) is one better suited than the other?

TIA!


----------



## onenotesamba (Nov 10, 2016)

Anderson also has admission to that water park...as well as free mini golf and some other discounts/freebies.

We stayed at Anderson this summer, and did a tour of Ocean 22.  Anderson was really nice--rooms are a little more traditional in decor.  Ocean 22 is new and a little more modern/sleek.  The biggest difference, I think is the pool area.  The pools at Anderson were a little bit disappointing and kind of small.  The "lazy river" was just a small oval.  The pool at Ocean 22 appeared to have a lot more activity.

The beach is the same--really nice.  Ocean 22 is a little closer to the Boardwalk area of Myrtle Beach, but it's walkable (not a short walk, really, but walkable nonetheless) from both properties.


----------



## GT75 (Nov 10, 2016)

*Anderson Ocean Club Vs. Ocean 22*

We have stayed at both properties and I would agree with OnenoteSamba's assessment.    The properties are 5 blocks apart.    Across the street from the Anderson Ocean Club is the mini-golf (I think that it is called the Lost Mine).    You can obtain tickets from both properties for free mini-golf to this location.   My family has always enjoyed using the free mini-golf at least once or twice during our stay.

Ocean 22 is located at 22th Ave North block and Anderson Beach Club is 27th Ave North block of North Ocean Blvd.   The Broadwalk starts around the 15th block with the main activities beginning around the 11th block.


----------



## mtm65 (Nov 10, 2016)

*Oceans 22 gets our vote *

We have stayed at both and prefer Oceans 22.  We like the Oceans 22 décor and pool area better.  To get to the pool at Anderson, you have to deal with the check in traffic (cars) which might be a concern to you with the little ones.  If you can get a higher floor end unit at Oceans 22, the views are awesome!!
You should not be disappointed with either.


----------



## Seaport104 (Nov 10, 2016)

Thanks All! 

I booked Oceans 22


----------



## archsof (Nov 11, 2016)

onenotesamba said:


> Anderson also has admission to that water park...as well as free mini golf and some other discounts/freebies.
> 
> We stayed at Anderson this summer, and did a tour of Ocean 22.  Anderson was really nice--rooms are a little more traditional in decor.  Ocean 22 is new and a little more modern/sleek.  The biggest difference, I think is the pool area.  The pools at Anderson were a little bit disappointing and kind of small.  The "lazy river" was just a small oval.  The pool at Ocean 22 appeared to have a lot more activity.
> 
> The beach is the same--really nice.  Ocean 22 is a little closer to the Boardwalk area of Myrtle Beach, but it's walkable (not a short walk, really, but walkable nonetheless) from both properties.



Agree on the assessment.  We call the Anderson Ocean club lazy river the "lamey river".  If you want a pool experience, suggest Ocean 22.  Also, Ocean 22 is 100% Hilton and newer.  Not sharing common areas with permanent residents.  I've experienced some surly owners from time to time @ AOC.


----------

